# deer stalking with catapult??'



## hunterich (Jan 17, 2011)

Im going deer stalking tomorrow, target species is roe deer, im hunting with a friends rifle, but ive seen videos of people hunting deer with catapults and just wondered if it could kill deer. My catapult is fitted with hunter bands and I use .44 lead or .38 stainless steel balls.
Has anyone shot deer with a catapult or know anyone who has? If so what was the outcome?
Also id welcome any stalking tips.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

It has been done but not recommended, stick with the rifle to insure a clean kill.
Philly


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

All you will do is injure the deer, roe are tuff little things, a hare is about the biggest thing you should be shooting, plus, its against the law over here to shoot deer with catapults,
still take your catapult you never know a nice fat bunny mite be sat in the open, jeff


----------



## Ram (Jan 19, 2011)

I've never hunted deer but i have tried sneaking up on them for fun. I've got close enough for a bow shot, but never anything like close enough for a clear shot with a cattie. In my limited experience, the only way to get really close to one is to hide, preferably in a tree, in full camo and a scent mask and wait for them to come to you. Tbh i can't imagine any bandset i can pull being powerful enough to bring it down, never mind actually kill it. I'd stick to rabbits and game birds with a slingshot. 
You could also get yourself in a world of trouble in the uk. Not worth the risk in my book!


----------



## hunterich (Jan 17, 2011)

I wasn't going to use it on a deer It was only a question of wonder.


----------



## ChrisMan (Jan 3, 2011)

wouldn't think it would be fair to hunt a deer with a slingshot, despite using theraband and lead! Like it has been said above, rabbits are the biggest id comfortably go for!

I would imagine if you can stalk within 10 ft of the deer, you could maybe kill shooting a broadhead from a sling, though I don't have much experience with this


----------



## nwmanitou (Mar 13, 2011)

The bone behind the orbital socket on a small-med deer is about 1/16th of an inch thick. Proper shot placement could bring one down.


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Amen thank you!


----------



## hunterich (Jan 17, 2011)

I must stress that im not going to shoot a deer with a catapult and id never take anything bigger than a hare with one. I only shoot deer with rifle and at the right caliber.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

What about raccoons and possums? hmm...


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

josephlys said:


> What about raccoons and possums? hmm...


good job my little friend bandit cant read ha ha,


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey bandits cool, is it really yours?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

There was a large debate on this, almost when I first joined. I believe the conclusion was 'It can be done ... but is very difficult to get the killing shot.' there was even a debate about the power of arrows fired through catties. The final thoughts were it's not reccomended. But there has been an increase in power since then, it may be worth approaching the subject again.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Cute bandit, but he wouldn't be robbing anyone soon. He has a daddy.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

@whipcrackdeadbunny, now how much increase in power do we need for the job. I have some feral monkeys over here they are approx 10-12 pounds. Wouldn't mind plucking one out of the park's bin. My slingshot is 30lbs @ 27'' draw. Flatbands 0.50mm. But my flats ain't the famous Thera-bands. But I can say they are really snappy, shoots much much faster than tubes. 
For ammo I've got a few cal. = .44lead, .53lead, 16mm lead. 
.44 lead is easiest to come by and buy in bulk. .53 is a little harder to get. Or I'll go get some heavy fishing sinkers


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

If anything you would need to shoot an arrow at it.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Hey bandits cool, is it really yours?


yes bandit is mine he stays at my daughters cos my dogs would kill it, my daughter has skunks and all sorts her job is going round schools, i have a longeared owl as well, jeff


----------



## hunterich (Jan 17, 2011)

Put up some pics


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Cool I always wanted an owl as a pet when I was younger, unfortunately it was a no go. Was really facinated about them. I love how they swop down on prey without even spooking it until its too late. Cool birds


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

hunterich said:


> Put up some pics


heres the owl, a british long eared owl
ooty


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

josephlys said:


> @whipcrackdeadbunny, now how much increase in power do we need for the job. I have some feral monkeys over here they are approx 10-12 pounds. Wouldn't mind plucking one out of the park's bin. My slingshot is 30lbs @ 27'' draw. Flatbands 0.50mm. But my flats ain't the famous Thera-bands. But I can say they are really snappy, shoots much much faster than tubes.
> For ammo I've got a few cal. = .44lead, .53lead, 16mm lead.
> .44 lead is easiest to come by and buy in bulk. .53 is a little harder to get. Or I'll go get some heavy fishing sinkers


10-12 should be pretty easy with a slingshot ... I'd use big ammo and long elastic though. Can any English help with the average weight of a Badger? ... Jeff mate, I'm looking at you.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Long elastics? Mine is 8'' from fork to pouch hole. I draw 27'' anchor at the bottom of my eye. & I get approx 30lbs out of this, really hard pull. I can't shoot butterfly style, tried it and my bullets went everywhere execpt the bulls eye. 22g lead sinker is what I use for ammo, hope this will pack enough wallop. Thanks Whipcrackdeadbunny.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> @whipcrackdeadbunny, now how much increase in power do we need for the job. I have some feral monkeys over here they are approx 10-12 pounds. Wouldn't mind plucking one out of the park's bin. My slingshot is 30lbs @ 27'' draw. Flatbands 0.50mm. But my flats ain't the famous Thera-bands. But I can say they are really snappy, shoots much much faster than tubes.
> For ammo I've got a few cal. = .44lead, .53lead, 16mm lead.
> .44 lead is easiest to come by and buy in bulk. .53 is a little harder to get. Or I'll go get some heavy fishing sinkers


10-12 should be pretty easy with a slingshot ... I'd use big ammo and long elastic though. Can any English help with the average weight of a Badger? ... Jeff mate, I'm looking at you.
[/quote]

I love badgers i can watch them for hours, and are no longer on the hunting list, a big adult badger pound for pound will mess up most dogs, 
The badger is a stocky animal, being about 750mm in length (from head to tail), with a 150mm tail, once fully grown. A badger can have a height of up to about 300mm high at the shoulder.

The weight of an adult badger varies throughout the year - depending on how much fat it has laid down for the winter months. In spring an adult badger will have an average weight of 8 to 9 kg, rising to 11 to 12 kg in autumn. Occasionally individual specimens do weigh more than this, but these are generally the exception rather than the rule. Also, in territories which provide a poor food supply for the badgers, weights may be less than this.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

8 kilo, translates to about 17-18 lbs ... I'd say thats about the limit of the average shooter (anything designed by Jorg should be excluded) But it will still depend on the placement of the shot, so I think you should be fine ... I knew you'd be the man to ask Jeff ... ta. I thought the Badge would be a good choice, because it's so well built. They are beautiful animals.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Thanks Whipcrackdeadbunny, don't think I want to go up against 18 lbs of whatever with a slingshot. 10 lbs or below is about the biggest I'd dare tackle. I'm shooting close range within 20feet, for precise shots and I want the animal to go down fast not run towards me. Lol


----------



## hunterich (Jan 17, 2011)

There was a post on this site, about a bloke that shot and killed an adult fox with a catapult. He did have more than 2 shots on it, which I think is cruel and causing harm to the animal.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

hunterich said:


> There was a post on this site, about a bloke that shot and killed an adult fox with a catapult. He did have more than 2 shots on it, which I think is cruel and causing harm to the animal.


Don't forget the adrenaline, the animal probably didn't feel much (save its heart-beat) from when it was shot, to when it died.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

josephlys said:


> Thanks Whipcrackdeadbunny, don't think I want to go up against 18 lbs of whatever with a slingshot. 10 lbs or below is about the biggest I'd dare tackle. I'm shooting close range within 20feet, for precise shots and I want the animal to go down fast not run towards me. Lol


You should be fine; I'd aim for the heart, then if you're off by a bit, you hit the lungs or head, both killing shots.


----------

